
John Walker Lindh: What happens when you release a 'traitor'? - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48372500
======
basicplus2
Penalty for Treason in US..

Death or.... not less than five years!

a bit incongruous..

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2381](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2381)

